# Asked a girl for the phone number and got a REJECT!



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Somehow I found enough guts to ask the girl I saw the first time, her phone number. She said no.

I survived. :clap


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> Somehow I found enough guts to ask the girl I saw the first time, her phone number. She said no.
> 
> I survived. :clap


lmao congratulations


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

good attitude.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

way to take it like a sport, my man!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

You got the exposure experience without the stress of having to call her. That's win-win.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

At least you bothered to try.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

-lol. Yup. 


good job there!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

U're strong


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice  if I had a cent for every time I did that I'd have hmm maybe three cents?

I should ask them for my money next time, that'd actually be pretty funny.


well done buddy, and remember

"The first cut is the deepest!! baby I know! the first cut is the deepest!!"
by cat frickin stevens


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is a real good triumph dude, you are staying positive and not griping over it, you are an example sir for all us whiners out there!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

well done on your attitude!


----------



## xymic (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol, that's the spirit


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> "The first cut is the deepest!! baby I know! the first cut is the deepest!!"
> by cat frickin stevens


Great work. 

And thanks for that line JDRC.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

You got farther than most of us.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Badass!


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"You have the right to ask any girl to dance with you"

"She has the right to turn you down."

"What if you get turned down by all of them?" 

"Well then you become a preist."-Doubt.

Something tells me you diddn't take that to heart, AT ALL, nice work!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

you guys have got me afraid to even think about speaking to females, even single triumph dealing with the opposite sex seems to be I TRIED, I FAILED, BUT ITS OK.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a step, so good job!


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol awesome


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Better get used to it because it can happen a lot with dating. Still, it gets easier...great job!


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

AndyLT said:


> Somehow I found enough guts to ask the girl I saw the first time, her phone number. She said no.
> 
> I survived. :clap


I congratulate you on putting yourself out there. There are plenty of other women to ask. Hopefully, the next time....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

AndyLT said:


> Somehow I found enough guts to ask the girl I saw the first time, her phone number. She said no.
> 
> I survived. :clap


Now you go after her ugly friend to show her what she missed out on. DO IT.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> you guys have got me afraid to even think about speaking to females, even single triumph dealing with the opposite sex seems to be I TRIED, I FAILED, BUT ITS OK.


Well don't be. I don't ask many ladies out because of anxiety but pretty much every time I've gotten the balls to do so, I have succeeded with that lady. There have been a few times that I call them, and get the runaround, but the ones that I was really interested in, I have gotten "all the way" if you know what I mean.

Just because I am shy (anxious) etc, doesn't mean I won't get with women. It just means I won't go up to every woman that I wish I would. You need to pick the right situations that you are most comfortable in, and the right lady (which is sometimes just by chance). Certain women will respond to a nice, or shy guy well.

Good luck and just go for it!


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome, I wish I had that confidence with guys. When I got rejected, I got depressed..
It's amazing to feel fine after that. Lucky You.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wooohoooo! :clap I don't know how many times I've passed by a beautiful woman staring at me as if waiting for me to initiate conversation :doh


----------



## 1shygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Good job!! Keep trying. You can't get a girl's number if you don't try, right?


----------



## 3DR (Feb 18, 2009)

rofl...more guts than I had today. Saw a very fine girl who was alone too but didn't take the chance. Poor decision on my part.:blank


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I see cute women everyday and I never talk to them. Good job OP


----------



## CAL2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> You should've said "that's ok, I already have it" and made a creepy grin. Good job though!


Cute!!!


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good attitude to have! Life goes on... If it's any consolation, you can have my phone number lol


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> You should've said "that's ok, I already have it" and made a creepy grin. Good job though!


That made me lol ha

I came so close to asking a girl for her number tonight..but i didnt. I assumed she had a boyfriend as she was heading to a males house...also she probs was a bit young for me..at a guess maybe early 20's at the most. Can never tell though she could've been mid twenties or late teens.

On top of the fact im seriously suffering with BDD and SA there wasent much I could've done with her number anyways...even if I had of blurted it out. My time will come Im sure.

Anyways good luck and dont give up. It takes a lot of nerve to ask for a girls number and you have my utmost respect.


----------



## capecrew (May 5, 2010)

haha! keep up the good work man! Happened to me on many occasions lol.


----------



## MrWise (Mar 5, 2009)

I wish I had the guts to do that! Good job


----------



## AxiomAvenger (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha yay! Success!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations on asking and surviving, extremely tough.
You'll get em' next time tiger


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats! Rejection just makes you stronger!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You did great, AndyLT!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Bravo! That takes big guts and confidence. Just gotta keep trying, the first time is usually the hardest.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I think tomorrow I might call up a friend and ask them to see a movie. 

Thanks, and congrats on your...rejection?


----------



## ben91 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice work. I don't know if it's been mentioned in the thread yet, but one technique which may save embarrassment for both would be to tell the person that they can just make up a number if they don't want you calling them.


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

Bro, you are the man! Look at all the people congratulating you. We strive to do what you have done!

Now I gotta do it too man.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Ultimate respect for you. A lot of us wish we could be as brave.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats fantastic! That is very brave of You:clap


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Best thread on this forum.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well done for trying, an expression i heard before springs to mind: 'experience is what you get, when you don't get what you had hoped for'.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Well done for trying, an expression i heard before springs to mind: 'experience is what you get, when you don't get what you had hoped for'.


Is that a Galway song?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Is that a Galway song?


 How did you guess??


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome for trying and great attitude you have guts too!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> How did you guess??


i could hear the massey-ferguson in the background.

(no guys, its not a horse, its a flippin tractor)


----------

